# SG4 Features Custom Rom For SG3



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I been looking for a custom rom that has the samsung galaxy 4 features already cooked in the rom and havent found one with the features. Except for the international version which not sure if that would even work on my Verizon GS3. If anyone can advise or recommend a rom that has GS4 features
Camera
Weather Widget
S Health
S Translate
Etc..

Thanks


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

Under no circumstances should you flash anything not made specifically for the Verizon S3 (d2vzw), unless you potentially want an expensive brick.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Besides the camera and a couple of gestures, I can think of dozens of replacement apps in the Play Store if you want to go that route.


----------



## dlavery845 (Jun 18, 2013)

http://galaxys3root....galaxy-s3-attt-
mobilesprintverizonmetropcsuscellularcricket/

Here is a link to download the Axis Rom. It has what you are looking for. Fully functional MultiWindow, latest camera etc.
I run it over-clocked to 1728MHz. I have been using it for about 10 days and it is SWEET! !!
Douglas


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Its a nice rom but not exactually what I was looking for.


----------

